# Mamatomany



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Has anyone heard from her lately? I have been MIA for a while, so I have not ben following the posts. I tried to send her a PM, but I am not sure if the message was sent because it is not showing up in my sent box. :scratchhead:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

hilly2 said:


> Has anyone heard from her lately? I have been MIA for a while, so I have not ben following the posts. I tried to send her a PM, but I am not sure if the message was sent because it is not showing up in my sent box. :scratchhead:


I pm'd her three or four weeks ago and she seemed like she was in a bad place. Was talking about some crazy sh*t she was engaged in which I will not repeat here. But it sounds to me as if she has fallen into some very unhealthy behaviors. 

I worry about her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh no! She is a major source of inspiration for me and I admire her strength. I hope that she is alright and that she finds her way back here.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

hilly2 said:


> Oh no! She is a major source of inspiration for me and I admire her strength. I hope that she is alright and that she finds her way back here.


Yeah, I think being alone and husbandless really did a number on her self esteem and she's going about re-building it the wrong way. 

Of course I don't know that. She might have been drunk and talking crap when we had that convo, but she hasn't returned any of my msgs since.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah, I think being alone and husbandless really did a number on her self esteem and she's going about re-building it the wrong way.
> 
> Of course I don't know that. She might have been drunk and talking crap when we had that convo, but she hasn't returned any of my msgs since.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, thanks for the info Bandit. I wish her well.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I pm'd her three or four weeks ago and she seemed like she was in a bad place. Was talking about some crazy sh*t she was engaged in which I will not repeat here. But it sounds to me as if she has fallen into some very unhealthy behaviors.
> 
> I worry about her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh thats such a shame.
Was wondering how she was also.
If you pm her again Bandit let her know we are thinking about her.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking up her profile the last post she made was ten days ago, just a short one.

I'm worried she's done something that she's ashamed of, or she is too scared to come back to us.....I dunno. My mind races when I think about what's going on.

Of course, she's a teacher and its the end of the school year. She might be too busy and have too much stuff going on, and I'm just imagining things.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Her Last Activity: 06-11-2012 06:49 AM


Hope she come back


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

I got a PM from her on the 11th but she hasn't responded to my reply.

She sounded a bit mixed up


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been wondering about her too. Hope she's doing ok and will head back here soon. She and I have alot in common.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

OutOfTheBlue said:


> I got a PM from her on the 11th but she hasn't responded to my reply.
> 
> She sounded a bit mixed up



Brother that's an understatement. Some of the things she was telling me she was doing made my skin crawl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Brother that's an understatement. Some of the things she was telling me she was doing made my skin crawl.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I hope that we hear from her soon


----------

